# Are these spots or scars?



## jmar (Sep 29, 2019)

This is my horse who is blue roan. He has a lot of little black marks all over him and has had them since I bought them. I can't tell if they are natural marks or scars that made his hair black.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Scarring. Called corn marks or spots. Some horses get round or egg shaped ones that are not from scarring though ringworm will cause round scars.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Roans tend to lose their white in spots that have scarred or been damaged.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Yep. They're a little like black trucks or cars... The show every little dent and ding!


----------



## jmar (Sep 29, 2019)

Thank you for the comments that is what I was thinking too but just wanted to be sure. Now I don't suppose there is any way to help his natural hair color grow back? He has no idea how handsome he is and walks straight through thick bushes and tree branches and always has new scrapes on him. Whenever I see particularly big or deep scratches I put an ointment called Corona on it but he has so many marks it's hard to keep track if it helps him.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

That is his natural (genetic) hair color modified by another gene. Some marks may come back after a shed white others may be more permanent.


----------



## thathorsegirl325 (Jul 27, 2019)

I have a roan mare who has had a few dings here and there. The different colored hair from injuries doesn't tend to go away. I don't believe that there is anything you can do about it.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Every roan I've ever seen, regardless of color, tends to keep these.


----------

